# Η βιντεπισκόπηση της χρονιάς



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Για να δούμε πόσες αναφορές μπορείτε να βρείτε: :)




ΥΓ Η απλολόγηση του «βιντεοεπισκόπηση» στον τίτλο, σκόπιμη από μέρους μου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2013)

Και το YouTube Rewind για το 2013:


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Για την Talia Joy, στην οποία είναι αφιερωμένη η βιντεπισκόπηση:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talia_Castellano


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Ε-Κ-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η βιντεπισκόπηση για το 2013, έξοχα φτιαγμένη από 253 (!) γιουτιουμπάκια:


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Μάλιστα. Το παρακολούθησα με μια έκφραση περίπου σαν του μπόμπιρα στο #79 (μόνο που το βίντεό του είναι μπλοκαρισμένο). Θέλω τώρα να δω ολόκληρα καμιά 50αριά από τα βίντεο — τουλάχιστον! Για τα αρσενικά της παρέας, ας πούμε, αυτό είναι μαστ.

Τώρα κάποιος καλός οργανισμός θα πρέπει να φτιάξει πεντέξι τέτοια, με ελληνικά τοπία, ξενοδοχεία, παραλίες, μουσεία κτό., να μπορείς από τους συνδέσμους να μάθεις περισσότερα για όσα σου έκλεψαν την καρδιά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι προβληματίστηκα απ' το ότι τα περισσότερα τα αναγνώρισα αμέσως, καθότι τα είχα ήδη δει. Μάλλον κλασική περίπτωση too much internet...


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον κλασική περίπτωση too much internet...



Για την ακρίβεια, υπεργιουτιουμπισμός. Γιατί εγώ, παρά το too much internet, δεν αναγνώρισα κανένα. :blush:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)

Και το Google Zeitgeist για το 2013:


----------

